# Looking for a Golden in Michigan



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

PLEASE BE sure to look at the Golden Retriever Rescues in Michigan, Illinois, etc.
Here is the link:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

GRROM is the one in .htmlMichigan.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/mi/grrom

Be sure to look at Great Lakes (MI) 
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/mi/glgrr.html
and As Good As Gold (IL), too.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/il/agag.html

Please keep us posted! We've adopted three dogs anywhere from 16 mos. to 3 years old.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

I have tried the rescue in Michigan and Ohio
They all say the same thing.( Finding a 2 or 3 year old female is almost imposable.
If there is one it usely has long term medical problems )


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both of my Goldens are adopted-my girl is from a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Humane Society. 

They were each 2 when I adopted them and I found them both listed on Petfinder.com.

You might want to check out the Rescue section here on the forum-sometimes there are dogs listed that are in need of a home or Rescuing.

There is a group on FB called Friends of Golden Retrievers-they often have dogs that are need of home or rescues form all over the US


https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


You can also check with Breeders in your area to see if they have any young adults that are in need of a home. 

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It is not very likely that you will find a 2-3 year-old females purebred without major issues anywhere. I know because I was helping a friend look for that exact dog a few months ago. If an owner has made it to two with a girl, they likely have gotten over the hardest puppy part and are committed to their dog. Would you be willing to consider a 5 or 6 year old girl? Sometimes breeders retire girls about that age.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

You are right finding a Golden 2 or 3 is just about imposable.
I have talked to a few breeders here in Michigan and they do have Golden Female breeders 5 or 6 that they want to sell.
That is a option I am looking at but not right now.
I will still try to find a 2 or 3 year old.
A breeder told me sometimes they get Goldens returned to them from the buyer because there moving or something and cant keep them .
Maybe I will get lucky and find one


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

How far are you willing to travel?
Here is on from petfinder.com in Ohio, but no picture, but she is three years old.

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Bath, OH | Daisy


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you I will check it out


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

They said they do not do out of state adoptions because of the home visits that they need to do


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Please contact the golden referral (Fort Detroit) - and see if they can put your name on a list if anything comes up. And keep your eyes open as far as shelters and craigslist.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

I have contacted them .
That is where my Golden Girl BREEDER is registered.
They have contacted my Girls breeder and she has
contacted me.
She says she knows of a male golden but not a female
but as she is in that golden breeding business she will try to find
me a GOOD female.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good! Keeping your fingers crossed for you<:


----------

